# Visa help and Property Inspection Report



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi
I really hope someone could help me here. 
I got engaged to a girl who's from Nairobi on January 1st this year. She came on holiday and we met and decided to get engaged. She had to go back to Nairobi to finish her studies. I travelled to Nairobi in June and we got married legally in the registry office on 11/6/15. Now I'm back in the UK and she is finishing her studies in November and graduates early December.
Now we are planning to submit the spouse visa application around mid September because she plans on making her way here around mid December possible early January. 
Now we know we have to fill the Visa application online on the visa4UK website. She will fill it in herself and I am sure she has to select "WIFE" in the visa application type. The question is, when she makes her biometric appointment, does she have to print the online application out aswell has hand in VFA4A form by hand. I know we have to print the VAFA appendix 2 because thats assessing financial requirement. The online application and the VAFA form look similar but i am not sure if we have to fill that in by hand aswell. And do we have to make photocopies off ALL the forms that we submit?

My second issue is whether we need a property inspection report. We plan on living at home with my parents for at least a year or so. There is plenty of space and we will have our own room in the loft with an en suite. Currently my brother and his wife stay with us but he will be moving out soon and I plan on staying here with my wife.
Now i will obviously provide necessary accommodation details such mortgage statements, council tax statement, gas and electricity bills all in my Dads name. I can include a letter from my Father signing that the house is big enough to accommodate her if that will help. Any other documents, we should be able to provide. But what i want to know is if i have to hire someone to do a property inspection and if that is really needed?

Any more info please let me know
Thank you very much in advance
Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You have to print a copy of the online application to submit as part of visa application package along wit Appendix 2 and your supporting documents. You should make copies of all your supporting documents. You don't need to make copies of the applications but you should keep copies of everything for yourself. 

Since you are sharing accommodation you should have a property inspection to independently verify that there is no over crowding. You should submit the deed or land registry. Your father should write a letter giving her permission to stay.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

But there is no way the house will be overcrowded. It can easily accommodate 6 people.. Who's does the inspection have to be done by?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said, a property inspection independently determines that. Your council may do them or a surveyor.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

nyclon said:


> As I said, a property inspection independently determines that. Your council may do them or a surveyor.


Ok I'll look into that. So the online printed form and appendix is sufficient. No need to print the vfa4a form aswell? 

Anyone also know the prices for these house inspections and who would be good to go with?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

We found these people excellent


Immigration Property Inspections for UK VISA London, Immigration accommodation reports, Entry Clearance certificates, immigration accommodation inspection reports, housing surveys for immigration, UK Border Agency Entry Clearance, UKBA Inspections, L


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said, you need to print the online application which is the online version of VA4FA. You don't also need to fill it out by hand.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

nyclon said:


> As I said, you need to print the online application which is the online version of VA4FA. You don't also need to fill it out by hand.


Ok Thanks. 
Regarding the appendix documents. It says you should attach it with the va4fa form printed online. Can I complete the form on the computer or does it have to be pen written?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can using a form-filling software.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Joppa. 
A birth certificate isn't required for this process is it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No.


----------

